# All Slavic languages: Treatment of neurotrophic keratitis



## leloisa

Hi everybody! Are these translations right?
Thank you very much!

Bulgarian: _лечение на невротрофичен кератит_
Slovak: _Liečba neurónové keratitídy_
Slovenian: _Zdravljenje nevrotrofični keratitis_


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian:
_лікування нейротрофічного кератиту_


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

leloisa said:


> Slovenian: _Zdravljenje nevrotrofični keratitis_



Slovenian: _Zdravljenje nevrotrofičnega keratitisa_


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

Liečba neurotrofickej keratitídy


----------



## Vanja

Serbian:
Lečenje neurotrofičkog keratitisa / Лечење неуротрофичког кератитиса

Croatian:
Liječenje neurotrofičnog keratitisa


----------



## Lanmi

For Serbian, one could use "neurotrofnog keratita" instead of "neurotrofičkog keratitisa"; I don't know how it would work in Croatian.


----------



## leloisa

Thanks everybody!
Can someone please help me with the translation into Bulgarian?


----------



## lordwings

Bulgarian translation is correct as is:

Лечение на невротрофичен кератит.


----------

